# microsoft office icons?



## schleeper (11. Oktober 2002)

hi all

ich suche die icons von office die in der toolbar angezeigt werden
also die quicklinks zu "drucken", "speichern" "datei öffnen" ect.
weiss einer wo die versteclt sind oder wo man die runterladen kann?

thx im vorraus cya schleeper


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Oktober 2002)

nimm dir doch einfach mal die zeit, und mach screenshots von den icons, die du brauchst. so mach ich das auch immer.


----------



## schleeper (11. Oktober 2002)

hey super danke 

ich hab mir zeit genommen, aber um die icons mit iconviewer zu suchen .
habs dann zuletzt versucht mit screenies und microangelo zu machen aber die sahen beschissen aus...hab leider kein grafik prog außer paint...

werd mir mal eins besorgen 

also nochma vielen danke

cya schleeper


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Oktober 2002)

ich hab auch kein besonders tolles programm dafür. wenn ich icons brauche, mach ich das immer mit dem bildeditor von delphi: screenshot einfügen, hintergrund transparent und als *.ico speichern.
die in dem anhang hab ich alle so gemacht, und das programm ist nicht viel besser als paint. 
kostenlose programme dafür findet man sicher wie sand am meer - und da wir hier eh schon im programmier-forum sind: es gibt auch zig codebeispiele, wie man aus bitmaps icons macht.


----------

